# General > Business >  Caithness Letting?

## Bobbin

Has anyone had any dealings with Caithness letting and Property Management?  I've spent over an hour trying to find their website, which was just about impossible but eventually found it.  Even when I do find their website, the house I see being marketed by them isn't even there.  It's almost as if Estate Agents in Caithness(and I mean all of them) dont actually give a $%%T about selling houses. ::

----------


## Torvaig

Have you had a look at the Business section here on the org? There are many properties listed......

----------


## theone

> Has anyone had any dealings with Caithness letting and Property Management?  I've spent over an hour trying to find their website, which was just about impossible but eventually found it.


Typing "Caithness letting and Property Management" in google, the first result takes you to Caithness.org business index with a link straight to their site.

Took me 20 seconds, can't understand why it took you an hour.




> It's almost as if Estate Agents in Caithness(and I mean all of them) dont actually give a $%%T about selling houses.


I agree, Caithness Lettings site is a bit poor, but I find some of the others excellent.

http://www.caithnessproperty.co.uk/
http://www.dreverandheddle.co.uk/property_search.asp
http://www.pollardmortgageshop.co.uk/

What more do you want?

----------


## caithnessletting

Sorry you are having problems with our website. At the moment a new website is currently being designed and should be up and running within the next week or two. 

As we had just started up as a new business primarily letting, the old website was just basic to get us started.

After being asked by the Caithness Chamber of Commerce to do property sales due to our extensive market knowledge as developers, letting agents and relocation agents we are opening up premises in Swanson Street, Thurso within the month beside I and N Brass.

We are also in touch with the banks and also the people of Caithness to try and help first time buyers and are looking into different ways of getting the market moving in Caithness such as shared ownership, rent to buy and lease options. I don't know if the other solicitors and financial advisors have considered this but it would certainly help the market up here as well as letting out your house out when it's on the market for sale. 

As well as all of the above Caithness Letting & Property Management have been working with firms outwith Caithness to try to bring the national chains in which would help create more jobs and also get the market moving although by next year the market up here should be well on the way to recovery with the investment which is ongoing in the area.

We work evenings, weekends and can be contacted after nights by telephone including a Sunday.

We are a member of the Property Ombudsman, Letting Ombudsman, Landlord Accreditation Scotland, Scottish Association of Landlords and have done this so we have high standards to work to. 

Our main goal is to get the property market moving in Caithness, have trained staff who know what they are talking about and whom are interested in their clients with regular follow up calls and updates. We realise the key to a good service is regular communication/updates keeping the seller informed and once our premises are up and running along with our new website we aim to achieve this.

If you have seen one of our properties please do not hesitate to call on 07804471850 or 07789274788

----------


## YummyMummy

> Sorry you are having problems with our website. At the moment a new website is currently being designed and should be up and running within the next week or two. 
> 
> As we had just started up as a new business primarily letting, the old website was just basic to get us started.
> 
> After being asked by the Caithness Chamber of Commerce to do property sales due to our extensive market knowledge as developers, letting agents and relocation agents we are opening up premises in Swanson Street, Thurso within the month beside I and N Brass.
> 
> We are also in touch with the banks and also the people of Caithness to try and help first time buyers and are looking into different ways of getting the market moving in Caithness such as shared ownership, rent to buy and lease options. I don't know if the other solicitors and financial advisors have considered this but it would certainly help the market up here as well as letting out your house out when it's on the market for sale. 
> 
> As well as all of the above Caithness Letting & Property Management have been working with firms outwith Caithness to try to bring the national chains in which would help create more jobs and also get the market moving although by next year the market up here should be well on the way to recovery with the investment which is ongoing in the area.
> ...


Think this will be excellent for Caithness. Good luck

----------


## Stefan

Viewed a house with Yvonne recently. Didn't work out for us for different reasons but had nothing to do with Caithness lettings. Communication was excellent, the standard of the house viewed was immaculate and follow up was perfect.
Really no reason why anybody shouldn't deal with them. The name Caithness Lettings is a bit misleading now as they build houses as well as sell houses... apart from letting houses...

Looking forward to the new web site and office in Thurso !
Should be good and get some fresh wind into the stagnant property market up here.

----------


## Penelope Pitstop

> .......get the market moving although by next year the market up here should be well on the way to recovery with the investment which is ongoing in the area.


Wow, what ongoing investment is that?

----------


## kirsty 08

It's almost as if Estate Agents in Caithness(and I mean all of them) dont actually give a $%%T about selling houses. :: 

i would say that drever and heddle are  doing pretty good lately, theyve changed all their staff to just solicitors so their all clued up and tell stuff straight.

they do lettings as well as sales im sure.

----------


## grannymoose

Having phoned only yesterday to enquire about helping me find a property that would except DSS i was welcomed with no bitterness or cold comments as i did with many other letting agency's in the area and private landlords. Instead i was treated with respect and offered a viewing within less than 24 hours, to which was greeted in an excellent professional manner, which has led to my search finally being over. 

It shows you don't need a fancy website, only good communication and the skills to cater for all classes of people in every circumstances. 
I look forward to there growth in the Caithness area.

----------

